

Microsoft Excel Is Causing Great Damage to Modern Software Design - spicer-matthews
http://cloudmanic.com/blog/72/microsoft-excel-is-causing-great-damage-to-modern-software-design?utm_campaign=blog-hackernews

======
ScottWhigham
Bullshit, link-bait title. Flagged

